# Thoughts on the Hewes Redfisher 16 please



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

He's in the ball park on the pricing especially given the motor that is on it. Maybe a grand too high but close. If you fish a lot of shallow areas on a regular basis then it's probably not something you would want. We have an 07 over at the coast with a 90 on it and it's mainly a bay/river boat and does well off the beach. I honestly don't think you would be happy with it if you only fish the skinny..


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> While not really a micro, this board has tons of knowledge. I'm looking at this boat but it seems to me to be a bit overpriced and I'm not 100% sold on it being able to get back into the skinny, muddy marsh I currently fish out of my Gheenoe NMZ.
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/4750522243.html
> 
> ...


I have been a member on the mbcforum for around 4 years now and have owned a few Maverick boats. I never owned a 16' redfisher, but have been on multiple before. 
For starters, the price is a little high for that year model. I see them sell a lot for around $12-14k. Boat looks clean and well kept, but can only tell so much through pics. 

As far as real world numbers, I have never been on one with a 115 hp outboard, but can give you a realistic ideal of what to expect...
Speed- top end is probably around 45mph with a 4 blade
Draft- Every bit of 11-12" with a 115 on the back. With an outboard that big on a boat that small, you might run into some major sag in the back when trying to pole around. 
Poling ability- Not good... This boat is not meant to be polled all day, if that is what you're planning on doing. That being said, you can still pole it, but will feel like your poling a dump truck through the water compared to a true micro or something similar. 

This boat is an all around type of boat, meaning it can do a little of everything (run in chop, poling, speed, how dry you stay, etc...)

If your desire is to fish skinny water a lot and pole good amounts of distance, this is not the boat for you. If you want to be able to do other things other than getting skinny/poling, then its worth a look. 

That's my non biased opinion.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Good flats boat 
Bad technical skinny skiff
Your choice


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

So I'd assume the Hewes 16 Bayfisher would be similarly limited?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1236033

With my boys getting old enough to go with me the Gheenoe just isn't big enough. There was a guy here in the Houston area selling a Pathfinder 17t for a really good price, probably needs a little refurbishing to make it really pretty but still a deal. But dude has disappeared.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

The red fisher and bay fisher are the same boat.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

It would be a great boat for three. And like stated earlier it's a good all rounder.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Ive fished off my friends 16 redfisher a few times with a two stroke 115 yamaha. As stated before your not going to get in less than a foot or so of water maybe 10 in with light gas and load. That being said it fishes alot bigger than alot of 16 footers and has an awesome layout with alot of storage. Gunnels are easy to walk. Not a big poler but seemed easy enough to push in short intervals. I have been more impressed by its all around ability than any other boat ive been on in that size range. Has a great ride in chop for something that small and low gunnels.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll weigh in here:  this boat would be sold in 2 days in Tampa.  It is a fantastic flats boat -  one of the best.  There is no rhyme or reason trying to determine depreciation, etc. with these older Hewes, or  Mav's.  Check it out, it appears to be lightly used.  Make sure everything works, etc. guy's asking for cash which says to me: negotiation.  And before some Microskiff Sage appears in your dreams:  wet test.  Fantastic skiff, for a reasonable price.  I'd be all over this versus the Pathfinder!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info- crazy enough there are 3 Hewes for sale in the Houston area right now. You rarely see skiffs like these in Texas and when you do they typically get no love.

1985 Bonefisher w/ 1990 Yammy 90
1998 Bayfisher w/ 2010 Yammy 90
2003 Redfisher w/ 2006 Yammy 115

I'm gonna check out all 3 but looking at this 1990 Bonefisher restoration the '85 Bonefisher might be my choice: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1273553938


----------

